# Cockatial Invasion!



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

LOL, for some reason my tiels love to hang out on my budgies cage. I'm guessing they like the dome shaped top of the cage. It's a bit annoying sometimes when I try to get them off and they don't want to! My budgies don't seem to mind though


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha, they want to flock together, that is cute. I used to have budgies and they were so interested in my tiels. One in particular, always would escape out of the budgie room and fly into the tiels' cage to hang out.
You should know, however, that round cages like that are not good for keeping birds. Is that where you budgies live all the time or is it a travel cage?


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, Eduardo. This cage use to belong to a pair of loverbirds I had over 10yrs ago. It is still in good condition so I decided to put my budgies in it because its a little bigger than their normal cage with a high ceiling. My budgies seem to like it because it gives them more space to flap their wings.

Yes, I notice some budgies become infatuated with tiels. I have even seen videos on Youtube of male budgies trying to mate with tiel hens! My budgies are neutral with my tiels, but Packie (my boy tiel) will sometimes bully the budgies if they get too close to him...but my budgies are no push over either! LOL


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Personally I find that picture upsetting. If your budgies seem to like that cage I can't imagine what they would think of a proper one..


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Um, what do you find upsetting about the pic, Tequilagirl? I don't see anything offensive...nor any unhappy birds


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I personally don't know the dimensions of those cages because I know they come in different sizes so I can't really judge from that angle

I don't find the picture upsetting clearly the birds are let out etc. I think if such a blunt statement is made maybe you could have expanded on it and be helpful

I do think it needs some toys and natural perches..it may need to be bigger dimension wise that's my input

And your tiels are super cute!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Besides being round, which is not good for birds psychologically, it is much too small, has only dowel perches and no toys. I'm not trying to pick on you, but I too find that type of housing upsetting.

Cute birds, though. My tiels do the same. Astrid likes to climb into the budgies' cage when it's open and play with their toys.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

moonchild said:


> Besides being round, which is not good for birds psychologically


I'm not a fan on round cages ( to much a pain to hang toys) but I'm curious how the roundness of it effects them psychologicaly...that's pretty interesting


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

urbandecayno5 said:


> I'm not a fan on round cages ( to much a pain to hang toys) but I'm curious how the roundness of it effects them psychologicaly...that's pretty interesting


http://birds.about.com/od/birdcages/f/roundcages.htm


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

BirdyBuddy, this is the smallest cage I'd keep two English budgies in if you're looking for a good one.  http://petco.com/product/114152/Petco-Designer-White-Finch-Flight-Cage.aspx

They will use much more space than that though, if you let them have it!

It is also important to have natural wood perches in the cage, not just dowels. The smoothness and lack of diameter variation will eventually give them foot issues. As for toys, a birds require mental stimulation. My budgies love anything with bells, small plastic parts, and soft wood and paper they can shred.

Here's an example of what I mean; it's my two little budgies' temp cage until I can buy one large enough to put them with my English pair. Far from the greatest setup ever, bit it'll do. They seem to like it.


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey whats happenin', Hank, my fav [email protected] Tiel!

Um, LOL, I'm still here scratching my head over whats upsetting about the pic? I see a pic of my tiels hanging out on my budgie's cage and my budgies chillin' on a fine Sunday morning.

It seems like Tequilagirl has something against the cage. If that is so, Tequilagirl, your concerns are duly noted and thank you for your feedback


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You have such bright, beautiful birds 

What they are trying to say is birds would benefit more in a larger cage, with different perches so their feet get some exercise in the cage and a bit more space if they decide they need to get away from each other. It would keep them busy in a larger cage when they can't be out


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Oooo-k, its appears many of you here aren't too fond of this cage. I personally don't think its too small since it has a higher ceiling than my other cages. But ok , I see where your concerns lie.

But cmon guys, LOL, I think 'upsetting' is a bit extreme don't you think? 

Well, hmm...I don't know what to say except thanks for your feedback and concerns for my birds. I do greatly appreciate it


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't know know your financial situation but i'd definitely buy a new cage, I'd understand if you lived in a deprived part of the world or something... :/

I use a cage that size as a travel cage for my single lovebird. 

I don't like to judge... just some friendly advice.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

If you choose to disregard everything that people are saying and brush it off, that's up to you. But it doesn't make you correct. And I take offense at your cavalier attitude toward your birds' well-being. How would YOU feel locked in that prison?

Your belief that the cage is not too small is, in fact, wrong. That cage is the perfect model image of what NOT to give your birds. Either you didn't read my last post on the last page, or you think I'm full of it. But if you're going to let pride cloud your judgement then all I can say is I feel sorry for our birds. 

Sorry if my post is rude, but I can't hold my tongue when you aren't taking anything seriously and the budgies have to suffer for it.


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Whoa, Moonchild, we're definitely getting off on the wrong foot here, pal...

I totally respect and acknowledge how you and others here feel about the cage. So far on this thread, you and another member have used the word 'upsetting'...so who is being confrontational here, and how am I being cavalier? 

I'm sure we're all here for our immense passion towards birds and we're all capable and willing to accept constructive criticisms from each other, but when you and the another user say you find my pic 'upsetting', that sounds like I've intentionally done something to offend someone, which is far from that in this case. Like several other members here, I would have also made my comments in the context of trying to give friendly advise to someone without having expressing a personal distaste towards something. That is usually how unpleasant exchanges start.

All in all, I haven't knocked you for anything so you shouldn't judge me falsely either.

Good day


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I think it's obvious that BirdieBuddy exhibits love and care for his birds. Perhaps the round cage is not the best, but I believe that he didn't know. This is why we are here, to learn and improve. I didn't get from his posts that he disregards anyone's advice. C'mon guys, let's be nice.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry, I'm just very passionate about the issue of proper caging and bird care. It seemed to me that you were laughing and shrugging off people's suggestions and I found that frustrating and offensive. I apologize if I misunderstood. I didn't start out a bird expert and I'm still not one, really. But I've always been willing to learn and change things I was doing wrong. I hope you stick around and at least consider our suggestions. There are some really knowledgeable people here and it's because I joined here and other sites that I was able to get great advice.

On a lighter note, your picture was cute. You have very pretty birds.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

eduardo said:


> I think it's obvious that BirdieBuddy exhibits love and care for his birds. Perhaps the round cage is not the best, but I believe that he didn't know. This is why we are here, to learn and improve. I didn't get from his posts that he disregards anyone's advice. C'mon guys, let's be nice.


I agree with you Dee

Bird buddy-
I don't know if your on TalkBudgies but they are the equivalent to TalkCockatiels but for budgies..its an awesome site for budgies you should check out if you aren't a member already

According to them your cage minimum for 2 is 30x18x18

http://www.talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=24411

Wider cage is generally better then tall. I had the "Petco finch flight cage" which is those dimensions and its only like $40

If you look at the housing and toys section on here or on TB you'll find cool diy toys and others cage set ups for ideas. I know I got so many ideas from there and here


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't care for the round cage.that being said my budge loves to be in my tiels cage with him.


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks, Eduardo, n its all good. Like I said, we're all here for our _passion_ of our birds and that passion is expressed more deeply by some than others.

I've also been around long enough to know that online communications often start with good intentions and end up unpleasant simply due to differences in the way people express their thoughts and misinterpretations.

For the record, I've recently put my budgies in this cage simply because I like it for various reasons...one being that it can easily be hung outdoors. Maybe the cage looked smaller on the photo than it actually is, but my birds don't seem any less happy now than before. And it does have a solid _wooden perch_ as well. The only thing missing I admit is a swing or a dangling toy which I plan to put in.

Again, thanks for all your sincere feedback and concerns which are taken seriously..._and it really will be from all the feedbacks I've gotten today!_


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd still buy a new cage, they're not that expensive in LA and then i'd use the old one for taking the birds outside or whilst cleaning the main one. 

It's only when you buy a new cage that you'll realise how small and confined the round one is. 

No one can force you, but at least think of it.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

^ Agreed. The round cage wouldn't be bad for use as an outdoor cage, but it is not suitable for permanent housing any way you look at it.


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok, I will do so and thanks, Xnx 

Yes, cages are inexpensive and the cost isn't an issue for me either. I'm not one to compromise the comfort and well-being of my birds just so I can save a few bucks. Do appreciate your concern, my friend!


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, Moonchild, hopefully I won't have any issues with cages or space after I remodel my house. That will free up an extra room that I've been using as storage which is filled with a lot of stuff as well as my ex-wife's junk. Then I'll turn that into an exclusive birdroom which I can use to breed and also add a few more birds to my flock.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds like you have a good plan!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

my goodness! Your birds look fine in the cage. Love the tiels, especially the one on top. I think they just want to be together, they are flock animals after all.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hooley Dooley! That was tense. Lol. 

Gorgeous babies. What are their names?


----------

